# Dog saves children from deadly snake



## News Bot (Jan 17, 2012)

THE bravery of a red cattle dog has been credited with saving the lives of two children from the bite of an eastern brown snake.











*Published On:* 17-Jan-12 07:41 AM
*Source:* By Brian Semmens, Ipswich News via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, a Brown Snake was near the kids and rearing up. I don't think a snake would 'rear up' for nothing. I reckon it was probably 'stirred up' as the article states, but not by the heat, by the kids/the dog. It's not bravery of the dog, it's instinct, you see a snake, KILL IT! Also then eat it...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 17, 2012)

The heat must of stirred up the snake... unbelievable???


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 17, 2012)

On the positive side at least they linked to snake catchers this time instead of leaving it hanging. Unfortunately most yokels would probably ignore that and instead allow it to fuel the usual reaction of "SNAKES! RAWR!".


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 17, 2012)

dog would of pissed it off


----------



## Tristan (Jan 17, 2012)

strange a 7 year old is asking a lot of questions my 6yr old nephew knows well enough about how to back away from a snake etc, I'm guessing it was just an unfortunate snake spooked by the noise of 2 running kids got munched by a protective dog and the dog was luckey enough to have owners willing to spend 2k on treatment all in all just another case of an ill informed family and a slow news day


----------

